# G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I knew I had a jar of this somewhere. It slipped in behind another jar and I lost it for a while. So, it's now a year old. This will finish all the pipe awards for me. Never fear, your comic relief of me reviewing stuff I hate will continue!

I open up the jar of Bob's and you can smell a little chocolate. More vanilla and some kind of alcohol. It's really a big cake that looks like they attempted to cut it into flakes but got tired and quit.

I rubbed it out and loaded it up and let it sit overnight since it feels like it's really holding moisture. Lighting took 2 charring lights to get it going. The flavors are really vanilla and that alcohol. I don't think it's rum. It's not horrible but there's almost no chocolate flavors. This is really a fairly strong tobacco too. Almost as if you took Irish Flake or Dark Flake Unscented and didn't case or top them and then threw in some vanilla and booze. It's got a flavor that I associate with G&H blends that I'm not entirely pleased with. I think the alcohol kind of intensifies it in Bob's.

This chocolate flake really isn't. There's some attempt at flake but barely any attempt at chocolate. I don't know who Bob is so.... If you want a strong tobacco with some vanilla and some indiscernable liquor, this blend is for you! It's really not for me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> This chocolate flake really isn't. There's some attempt at flake but barely any attempt at chocolate. I don't know who Bob is so.... If you want a strong tobacco with some vanilla and some indiscernable liquor, this blend is for you! It's really not for me.


I'm cannonballing a BCF as I type. My review was far more favorable, since I actually like it! My flake is a flake, though I bought bulk not a tin. If yours is a bulk, maybe it was broken more than mine, but it definitely is flat flakes.

I feel like I don't have any taste buds at all after reading this review! :faint:

No alcohol, no chocolate, no Latakia, no Lakeland...sigh. I like it anyhow, though! Yeah, I can smell a little in the bag, but that's it.

With any luck, you can get a sample of that Circus Candy and review it!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

It kinda actually sounds pretty good. I have from from CWL, and I'm waiting to give it a light.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I'm cannonballing a BCF as I type. My review was far more favorable, since I actually like it! My flake is a flake, though I bought bulk not a tin. If yours is a bulk, maybe it was broken more than mine, but it definitely is flat flakes.
> 
> I feel like I don't have any taste buds at all after reading this review! :faint:
> 
> ...


Mine was in a tin. You just made me realize this is supposed to have latakia. I didn't taste a bit of it either. The chocolate was so few and far between that I wouldn't even call it that, really. Maybe that G&H flavor I don't like is the Lakeland. But absolutely some kind of liquor in it.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Mine was in a tin. You just made me realize this is supposed to have latakia. I didn't taste a bit of it either. The chocolate was so few and far between that I wouldn't even call it that, really. Maybe that G&H flavor I don't like is the Lakeland. But absolutely some kind of liquor in it.


Strange, mine has always had some latakia & chocolate flavor -although very light, and I've never been able to discern any lakeland essence while others have. I have always smoked the bulk version though.

This is definitely one of those tobacco blends where the taste is different for everyone who smokes it.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> With any luck, you can get a sample of that Circus Candy and review it!


No! I'm hoarding the Circus Candy, and going to ebay it all off ound:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

User Name said:


> No! I'm hoarding the Circus Candy, and going to ebay it all off ound:


1/4 oz. at a time in collectible sandwich bags /nod :tongue1:


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I really enjoy this blend alot.One of my favorites.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmmm... I wonder if there could be some consistency issues with this tobacco, or if Dave just got a bum tin. Dave sent me a sample from his supply and my feelings match his exactly. Just kind of blah really. Anyway, of the three Chocolate Englishes I've tried (Pease, G&H, SG) I'll stick with the SG. Good dose of latakia and a touch of bittersweet chocolate which is perfect for me.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Xodar said:


> 1/4 oz. at a time in collectible sandwich bags /nod :tongue1:


LMAO! The value of this auction is in the collectible sandwich bag not the tobacco itself.....



indigosmoke said:


> Hmmmm... I wonder if there could be some consistency issues with this tobacco, or if Dave just got a bum tin. Dave sent me a sample from his supply and my feelings match his exactly. Just kind of blah really. Anyway, of the three Chocolate Englishes I've tried (Pease, G&H, SG) I'll stick with the SG. Good dose of latakia and a touch of bittersweet chocolate which is perfect for me.


That's a real possibility. If so, then coming back to it from another tin or bulk is what I'm going to have to do eventually. Darn, I'm gonna have to smoke another pipe? :banana:


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

CWL said:


> Strange, mine has always had some latakia & chocolate flavor -although very light, and I've never been able to discern any lakeland essence while others have. I have always smoked the bulk version though.
> 
> This is definitely one of those tobacco blends where the taste is different for everyone who smokes it.


 Same here. I got lots of it jarred away.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

owaindav said:


> LMAO! The value of this auction is in the collectible sandwich bag not the tobacco itself.....


I was thinking about putting it in a plastic grocery store bag. Sandwich bags cost money.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you had a bum tin Dave. My tastes mirror Jim's and CWL's. It reminded me a lot of Two Friends English Chocolate and I really enjoy it. I too bought it in bulk and have a ton of it stashed away. That might be the difference, bulk vs. tin.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well guys, this is very encouraging! I bought this a year ago and didn't like it then. Figured I would keep it and try it again later. So when I tried it this time, I just figured I didn't like it.

I had actually based my thoughts on chocolate flavorings in tobaccos based on this tin. It wasn't until I found Two Friends English Chocolate that I realized it could be done well!

I'll pick some up next time I order from P&C and give it another shot!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll shoot some over to you Monday. No reason to buy more if in fact it's just something you don't like and your original tin was normal.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool deal Jesse. Thanks. Anything I have that you'd like? I'm sending mail tomorrow.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

If you have Hal O' The Wind open I wouldn't mind giving that a shot. If not no worries.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've noticed that drying it helps the flavor, as well as a bore ID of 13/16" or larger opens it up. Regarding drying, I put it on a paper plate & microwave it for 15 seconds. Seems to dry it just right.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> LMAO! The value of this auction is in the collectible sandwich bag not the tobacco itself.....


You'll need a label.

http://mimg.ugo.com/201004/41097/cuts/killerclowns_288x288.jpg


----------

